# cross trainer - which one?



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

I am looking for a second hand cross trainer. As I have been looking it seems most of them have manual resistance (including some of the reebok ones). I was originally looking for an electrical one.

So are these so called manual ones any good?


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Anybody??


----------

